
Fossil fuel subsidies reach US$87B in EU countries – and they’re growing - thg
https://theconversation.com/fossil-fuel-subsidies-reach-us-87-billion-in-eu-countries-and-theyre-growing-123733
======
olliej
And yet people complain about subsidies for renewable generators and electric
cars/trucks :-/

